# Happy birthday wade!!



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Buddy*! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wade,


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 24, 2010)

I stand by all of the gang in wishing you a happy B Day man, I hope the coming year brings you one step closer to having your dreams all come true!!!!


----------



## Leanne (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy birthday Wade. Have a really good one!


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 24, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND DON'T WORK TO HARD !!!!! Sit back relax and have a glass of your favorite drink today .


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone and Dan, so that was you peeking in my bathroom window with the camera. I love it! Its the big 40 everyone, its all down hill from here and that was 1 huge hill to get up and I have no brakes so anyone thats on my wagon better hang the hell on!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 24, 2010)

Some of us are ahead of you already bro, going DOWN the hill!

Don't worry, you only need brakes if you intend to stop, or if you forget how to stear!

Keep on keeping on!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Its the big 40 everyone, its all down hill from here and that was 1 huge hill to get up QUOTE]
> 
> Wade that what they have the little blue pill for and remember if it dosen't go down after six hours call your Doctor. Hope its a hot female!!! LOL


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy birthday bud! Have a good one.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday,,, but at 40 you're only getting a little age on you like a fine wine.
Add another 15 and you'll not only start feeling like vinegar, but sometimes you'll smell a little like it too.


----------



## Racer (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy birthday Wade! Don't put too much thought into the numbers. Your only old if You think you are. (At least thats what I keep telling myself each morning)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wade!!


----------



## Dugger (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Wade - have a great one. 
Oh, to be 40 again!!
.. Doug


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Apr 24, 2010)

40O you are a young'en . Have a good one and don't drink to little


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy B-Day ! 

Damn! 
It's been a long time since I WAS 40. Our daughter is 38!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I sure feel the age thats for sure.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 24, 2010)

Man, U R old !! 

and Crazy !! 

Happy Birthday !!! Hope it was a good one


----------



## Russ Stewart (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Wade!!! Thanks for all of the help and advice you give on this forum - it IS really appreciated. Enjoy!

Russ


----------



## Zoogie (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wade and ummm life begins at 40  hope its a great day for you !! Zoogie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2010)

Had a great day even though its not over yet and the booze is just beginning to flow now! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wade!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## carmine (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy big 40th wade 
carmine


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Y'all. I had a great day, drank a bottle of my 2 + year old Amarone and it is just getting better still.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 25, 2010)

Everybody get in line for the spanking. Anybody remember that from kindergarten/elementary school? The birthday boy/girl would put their hands on the floor bent over and then waddled (as fast as you can) between two rows of students and everyone smacked your behind.

Anyone. Anyone. Bueller. Bueller.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WADE. Everyday to me is like a birthday. Great times with great folks, you included. It's a great life and wine making is the icing on the cake.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 25, 2010)

happy b-day wade


----------



## carmine (Apr 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Everybody get in line for the spanking. Anybody remember that from kindergarten/elementary school? The birthday boy/girl would put their hands on the floor bent over and then waddled (as fast as you can) between two rows of students and everyone smacked your behind.
> 
> Anyone. Anyone. Bueller. Bueller.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WADE. Everyday to me is like a birthday. Great times with great folks, you included. It's a great life and wine making is the icing on the cake.



what century was this i never heard that before and i'm 51
carmine


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 25, 2010)

carmine said:


> what century was this i never heard that before and i'm 51
> carmine



Carmine, I'm 52. Maybe it was a Pittsburgh thing. I do remember this and there was always some a$$&[email protected] who nailed ya and you went flying.


----------



## Zoogie (Apr 25, 2010)

ROFL the kids would be arrested if they did that in school now


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

I have never had it done but do remember of it, we called it "The Guantlet" like the Clint Eastwood movie where he drives the bus down the road through all the guns!


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Everybody get in line for the spanking. Anybody remember that from kindergarten/elementary school? *The birthday boy/girl would put their hands on the floor bent over and then waddled (as fast as you can) between two rows of students and everyone smacked your behind.
> *



Um... Sounds like you were at some kind of S&M party... Weird...


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Thanks everyone and Dan, so that was you peeking in my bathroom window with the camera. I love it! *Its the big 40 everyone*, its all down hill from here and that was 1 huge hill to get up and I have no brakes so anyone thats on my wagon better hang the hell on!



When I logged on today I thought I smelled milk of magnesia and bengay... 

  ​
Happy birthday!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

The Bengay is right thats for sure!


----------



## rodo (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy belated birthday Wade


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes belated from me as well. 

Keep in mind that growing older surely beats the alternative.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 25, 2010)

belated happy birthday from me too..

( I've been out riding my new bike everywhere..)


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

Allie, are you having a "Blast"?


----------



## St Allie (Apr 25, 2010)

I love her to bits Wade..

The Bloke can't get me off it.. ( only takes a gallon of petrol to fill her up)

she's wonderful!


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 27, 2010)

Happy Belated!!


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wade (a Little Late)


----------

